

The First-Ever White House Demo Day - dandrewsen
https://www.whitehouse.gov/demo-day

======
ditonal
I know I harp on the same topics over and over again, but they're relevant
because the VCs are in bed with the Democrats. Just look at the Ellen Pao case
- who was she not invited to dinner with? Al Gore. Who did the CEO of my last
company advise on his presidential campaign? John Kerry. DeBlasio, a Democrat,
just spent $10 million of New Yorker taxpayer money to train workers for tech
companies, and Obama just spent $100 million of federal money to do the same.
Meanwhile, the VCs start at $500k a year and get promoted to $3 million a
year, now that Pao has aired out their dirty laundry in a high profile court
case.

I can't help but feel that this may all be a new corporate structure where the
financiers are still in charge, but instead of expectations for corporations
to offer real benefits, career progression, R&D budgets, and training of entry
level people, we have the perfect excuse to avoid all of that - "we're a
startup, and we just can't afford it." I'm not sure it's as healthy as it
sounds when you just romanticize entrepeneurship for it's own sake, especially
when they make no qualms that taking investor money is part of the goal.

~~~
untog
_we have the perfect excuse to avoid all of that - "we're a startup, and we
just can't afford it."_

And if you're a qualified tech worker, you can say "no thank you" and go to a
company that does provide all those things. Startups are not the only
employer.

~~~
ditonal
Yes! Which is what I've done. But can I stop my taxpayer money being used to
subsidize flooding the labor market with my supply skills because "startups
can't afford to train people" and those poor VCs need highly skilled (but
financially naive) employees to fool into building their empires?

~~~
untog
_But can I stop my taxpayer money being used to subsidize flooding the labor
market with my supply skills because "startups can't afford to train people"_

I'm not sure how many people receiving these tech training scholarships will
go into startups. A great many will go into other, established tech companies.

~~~
ditonal
Billionaire tech execs should also invest in training themselves instead of
preaching about the low cost of false negatives right before they say they
can't find people. But at least they make fair offers and invest in peoples'
career (class action non poaching lawsuit may have helped.) I will note that
some of them do have some programs for this already as well, Zuckerberg gave a
lot to Newark and others have some programs.

------
codeonfire
Ugg, this is hard to read. Politics and startups don't mix. I know I can't
really make any logical argument about it's negative qualities without being
downvoted. I'll just say hopefully some people get a trip to DC to meet the
prez.

------
notnickwolf
This is a good use of influence, hopefully it's not only for a bulletin point.

~~~
newobj
An all points bulletin point?

